

Understanding Virtual Memory - jfriedly
http://www.ualberta.ca/CNS/RESEARCH/LinuxClusters/mem.html

======
gns24
I've found the set of short articles on memory here to be excellent:

[http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/page-cache-the-
affair-b...](http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/page-cache-the-affair-
between-memory-and-files)

~~~
kunjaan
Those are amazing! Thank you for sharing.

------
______
I love seeing links like this on HN: you can actually learn something, not
just read some opinionated article :)

------
bane
Worth also looking here: <http://www.cs.gmu.edu/cne/pjd/PUBS/Workingsets.html>

Had the great pleasure of being one of his students years ago during my
undergrad. Hands down the best professor I've ever had.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_J._Denning>

------
keeperofdakeys
Here are some other great resources on understanding how the OS (in this case
linux) manages the memory, and how the hardware works.

<http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/mm/memory.html>

<http://lwn.net/Articles/250967/>

~~~
f3r3nc
The LWN article is from What Every Programmer Should Know About Memory:
<http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/cpumemory.pdf> also discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1511990>

------
BlueZeniX
Makes me wonder how fast OS level garbage collection could be, without the
need to have a virtual memory layer in between...

